# School Backdrops



## Click It (Nov 3, 2010)

I have been searching everywhere for the same backdrops used for school portraits and can't find them. I am looking for the same ones lifetouch uses. If someone can point me into the right direction it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Nov 3, 2010)

Might help to know what they look like?


----------



## Click It (Nov 3, 2010)

Heres a link to what im talking about. http://schoolportraits.lifetouch.com/gallery/


I want to get backdrops to match these as much as possible.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 3, 2010)

They probably have their backdrops custom made. If you like those blue shades, and MANY photo buyers expect, or actually want a blue backdrop, you can use a dark gray muslin and fire a blue gel onto it to get a nice,mottled "blue" backdrop.


----------



## KmH (Nov 3, 2010)

Those are pretty standard type backdrop motifs, though the backdrop sizes may be custom. Go to the web sites of Denny Manufacturing and Silverlake. They both make quality backdrops.


----------



## FlashThat (Nov 4, 2010)

Derrel said:


> They probably have their backdrops custom made. If you like those blue shades, and MANY photo buyers expect, or actually want a blue backdrop, you can use a dark gray muslin and fire a blue gel onto it to get a nice,mottled "blue" backdrop.



Click It, I checked out the school portrait link that you provided and I wanted to share with you a company that I frequently use to buy backdrops, www.PhotographicBackdrop.com.  Here are some of the Backdrops that are used for portraits: 
(Crushed/Mottled, Hand-painted or Washed Effect) Muslin Backdrops 
Painted Canvas Backdrops. 

I think Derrel also had a fantastic idea that you could always use color gels on your lighting (often times referred to "gel skins" or "barndoors") with a muslin backdrop. 

Good luck on your search!


----------



## Click It (Nov 4, 2010)

KmH said:


> Those are pretty standard type backdrop motifs, though the backdrop sizes may be custom. Go to the web sites of Denny Manufacturing and Silverlake. They both make quality backdrops.


 

I really like the ones at Silverlake. Thank you so much.


----------



## CxThree (Nov 4, 2010)

As an alternative, you can make your own.  Really easy.

Cheap DIY (Homemade) Muslin Photography Background | DIYPhotography.net


----------

